# Audio / Video >  harman/kardon PM655 Vxi - problēma

## ivog

Sveiciens,

Nākas atkal vērsties pēc palīdzības pie gudrākiem cilvēkiem. Ir strādājošs harman/kardon PM655 Vxi amps ar it kā sīku problēmiņu ieslēdzot "phase-correct loudness" slēdzīti, akustikās vienā kanālā dzirdams skaļš sprakšķis. Tas pats notiek izslēdzot. Pie kam ieslēgtā stāvoklī parādās t.s. "radio" efekts" šajā kanālā. Pašu slēdzi esmu pārbaudījis, iztīrījis, uz plates visus lodējumus pārbaudījis, aizdomīgos pārlodējis, tajā loudness blociņā atdalošos elektrolītus nomainījis, tembru blokā arī dažus aizdomīgus elektrolītus nomainījis, barošanas ķēdes tam blociņam pārbaudījis ... nepalīdzēja. Arī atvienojot tam blociņam barošanu ir tie paši sprakšķi, tiesa gan bez "radio" efekta. Arī jaudas pakāpes iejā nomainīju elektrolītus. Idejas pagaidām izbeigušās. Slēgšanās brīdī DC izejā uzlec līdz pat 50-60V (mērīju ar testeri). Izskatās ka kāds kondiķis "pārlādējas"... bet kur meklēt...?
Te es uzfilmēju osciļa ekrānu, kas notiek ieslēdzot un pēc tam izslēdzot to loudness:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5k-Sz4WKO8

Te ir elektriskā shēma - ja vajag ko detalizētāk, ielikšu ... 2. bildē tas slēdzis ar sarkanu apvilkts
https://picasaweb.google.com/1027540.../HK655VxiShema#

Ceru uz atsaucību...

----------


## kaspich

nu, reku Tev ir 2 elektroliiti:
viens mezgla ieejaa, otrs - izejaa.
ja piikjis ir uz 1.tranja baazes [arii], jaamaina 1. elektroliits, ja
paraadaas tikai mezgla izejaa - 2.
bet. pa galvu Tev vajadzeetu dot par to, ka vispirms samaini chupu ar hvz ko, sachakaree sleedziiti, u.c., un tad saac domaat - kaa shis viss straadaa? seciiba=nepareiza!

p.s. reku chomi arii nonaakushi [paardesmit gadus atpakaj] liidz faazu griezeejiem loudness kjeedee. nu, vinjiem sanaaca tikai fikseets..

----------


## ivog

Paga - es tak tos elektrolītus jau esmu samainījis visus 4 (abiem kanāliem), efekts 0  ::

----------


## Osvalds007

paskaties ar oscilogrāfu , kas notiek bass contour circuit shēmā..kā tur mainās līdzstrāvas režīmi?

----------


## kaspich

nuu, ljoti pamacosh gadiijums  :: 
ok, daram vienkaarshak:
1. jautajums: plakskjis ir tikai 1.reizi iesleedzot to loudness, jeb arii atkaartoti, neskatoties uz to, ka/ja loudness bija ilgaaku laiku ON?
2. vai U izsitiens ir uz taa mezgla 1.tranzistora baazes?

----------


## Isegrim

> parādās t.s. "radio" efekts"


 _Czto to jest_? Vai kaut kas tiek izstarots?


> DC izejā uzlec līdz pat 50-60V (mērīju ar testeri)


 - tev laikam ir varen ātrdarbīgs testeris ar _peak hold_. Osciloskops šādu parādību reģistrēšanai pulka labāks, arī spriegumu vari noteikt, rūtis saskaitot.

----------


## ivog

Atbilde uz Kaspich 1 jautājumu - jā ir arī atkārtoti slēdzot. Uz otro atbildēšu kad nočekošu.
Radio efekts - nezinu kā pareizi noformulēt, šņākoņa ar trokšņiem 1 kanālā, līdzigi kā radio AM diapazonā. parādā ne uzreiz pēc loudness ieslēgšanas bet pēc kādām pāris sekundēm.

----------


## Osvalds007

Iespējams kāds rezistors ... bass contour circuit shēmā ...

----------


## ivog

Jā arī uz pirmā traņa bāzes ir U izsitiens. Bet dīvainākais ir tas, ka noņemot tai shēmai barošanu, plakšķis paliek...

----------


## kaspich

tas ir tikai likumsakariigi.
skaties ieejas elektroliitu.

----------


## ivog

Elektrolītus, kā jau teicu, nomainīju. Bet tikko nokonstatēju, ka līdzstrāvas režīmi vienam kanālam gan ir pakaļā. Pēdējam tranim uz kolektora jābūt +1,8V, reāli ir -10,1, uz bāzes un emitera ap -10,7V. Tranis (mērot ar testeri, it kā vesels, kolektora rezistors vesels... jārok tālāk...

----------


## kaspich

saac ar pirmo trani. peedeejie ir sekas.
protams, ja C tiek paarpoleets preteejaa virzienaa, plakskjis buus.

----------


## Osvalds007

Nu ar ko tas viss beidzās , ar režīmu mērīšanu jāsāk , nevis ar kondiķu maiņu...

----------


## ivog

Zinu... bet biju kaut kā ieciklējis uz to, ka ja tai ķēdei noņem špāni un vienalga ir plaķšķis izejā, tad vaina meklējama citur ...
Pagaidām nebeidzās, šodien turpināšu...

----------


## ivog

Laikam jau esmu stulbs, bet esmu pārbaudījis tajā bociņā visas detaļas, un traņiem režīmi kā nav tā nav. Pirmajam tranim (b,e,c) jābūt -8,3; -9; 9V ir aptuveni -2,3; -3; 3V. Otram kanālam viss kārtībā, , tiesa gan to 9V vietā ir nedaudz virs 7, bet ne jau 3...

----------


## kaspich

nu, uz baazes ir aparaak augsts. tranis straadaa. noskaidro, kapeec paarak augsts. R daliitaajs. C [vecaa teema].
izlodee C no B kjedes aaraa. rezhiims kljust normaals?

----------


## ivog

Tiešām tas C izrādījās pie vainas... bet viņš bija ielodēts jauns, no Argusa, attiecīgi apriori pieņēmu, ka vesels... bļin...
Līdzstrāvas režīmi tagad kārtībā, bet nelieks plakšķis slēgšanās brīdī tomēr ir. Abos kanālos. Uz pirmā traņa bāzes nav, bet tā blociņa izejā parādās. Izejas kondiķi abi nomainīti. Gandrīz vai jāvelk vecie no miskastes laukā un jāskatās kas ar tiem darās.

Edit: saregulēju DC izejās tagad tie sprakšķi pavisam minimāli dzirdami, varbūt tā jābūt?
Patiesībā izejas DC visu laiku peld robežās no 0- +/-70 mV, nesaprotu kāpēc tāds dreifs...

----------


## kaspich

mani priecee shii situaacija :P
1. kaa redzam, tad sheemas ieejaa nav NEKAADAS DC atsaites, kas noziimee - ja signala avotam ir DC offsets, tad - paarsleedzot sleedziiti, buus plakskjis;
2. 100k izejas kjeedee shiem moduliishiem - tas noziimee, ka elektroliitiem jaabuut ar patieshaam mazaam nopluudes straavaam. ne velti tur 50V ielikti. shaadus kondesatorus.. nu, nez, vai Argusaa tirgo.. 
naakoshaa modulja Rin=220k, arii salikushi ne pa jokam.. paarsleegshanaas briidii - karaajaas gaisaa..

es vispaar nesaprotu, nah shii modulja ieeja jaakomutee? kaapeec visu laiku nevar buut piesleegta? kaapeec jaliek paarsimts K visaas iespeejamaas vietaas, tad paraadaas 2 elektroliiti virknee? kaut kaads murgs..

----------


## ivog

Nu HVZ, droši vien harmana inženieriem bija kaut kāds pamatojums tā darīties...

----------


## kaspich

jaa, lai izdraaztu nekvalificeetus remontnjikus  ::

----------


## ivog

Ir vēl viena nelaime tam ampam. Vakar mocījos, bet kaut kā saregulēju DC ofsetu izejā, bet kā jau rakstīju, viņš maita ir nestabils. Šodien ieslēdzu, pamēru - vienā kanālā virs 200 mV, otrā ap 400 mV, tātad krietni par lielu. Papētot gala plates ieraudzīju šādu lietu:


Vienā kanālā 2 gab., vienā viens.
Shēmā tas izskatās šādi:


Tad nu ir daži jautājumi:
1. kas varētu būt par iemeslu šādiem kondiķu bojājumiem?
2. Vai tas varētu būt par cēloni nesabilajam DC izejā?
3. kas tie ir par kondiķiem -plēves, polipropilēna?
4. kādus likt vietā - cik skatījos veikalu piedāvājumā, ar šādiem nomināliem (2pF un 68pF) ir tikai keramiskie. Tie derēs?

----------


## kaspich

nu, tie ir C pret augstfrekvences gjeneraaciju.
bojaajumi? hvz. es teiktu - neaiztiec, ja negjenereee. tas, ka palobiijusies laka, nenoziimee, ka viss ir slikti. slikti buus, kad/ja ieliksi kaut kadu keramiku.

vot, godiigi atbildi - plates ar kaut kaadu kjiimiju tiriiji? iz aerosolinjiem, u.c.?

----------


## ivog

Plates ar ķīmiju netīru, nav vajadzības. Ar kompresoru putekļus gan izpūšu. Kādiem pāris veciem ampiem, kam bija ļoti netīras, gan esmu ar siltu ūdeni un Fairy mazgājis. Tornis ieteica trauku mašīnu, bet man tādas nav...
Šim esmu tikai putekļus izpūtis.
Ok, neaiztikšu, bet paliek jautājums, ko darīt ar nestabilo DC izejā...

----------


## kaspich

> Plates ar ķīmiju netīru, nav vajadzības. Ar kompresoru putekļus gan izpūšu. Kādiem pāris veciem ampiem, kam bija ļoti netīras, gan esmu ar siltu ūdeni un Fairy mazgājis. Tornis ieteica trauku mašīnu, bet man tādas nav...
> Šim esmu tikai putekļus izpūtis.
> Ok, neaiztikšu, bet paliek jautājums, ko darīt ar nestabilo DC izejā...


 nu, paldies Dievam. nekaadaa gadijumaa ar neko citu kaa kaadu Fairy vai spirtu - netiiri. nekaadas kjimijas..

1. iezemee jaudas modulju ieejas. DC turpina peldeet?

----------


## ivog

Iezemēju. Turpina peldēt.
Varbūt C406 varētu būt pie vainas?
rekur jauda moduļa shēma:

----------


## kaspich

po tupomu. VR402 podstrojecnjiku uz iiso. DC turpina peldeet? [tas, ka buus pataalu no 0 - skaidrs]..

----------


## JDat

Offtopic: Es, vajadzības gadījumā izmantoju KONTAKT IPA kīmijas bunduli no Argus...  ::

----------


## ivog

Peld tāpat, tie pieskaņošanas pocīši tur ņe pričom

----------


## kaspich

nu, mees ne tikai pociiti no aizdomaas turamajiem izsleedzaam. ok:
1. augstfrekvences gjeneraacijas nav?
2. kuraa vietaa sazemeji? pirms C402, peec taa?
3. pameeri tomeer U uz D404, vai nepeld/nemainaas
4. maz ticamais: R448, R450 [parbaudiit]

----------


## ivog

sazemēju pirms c402 un tur vēl pirms viņa virknē 1k rezistors, arī pirms tā.
Uz d404 U stabils.
A kā nonkostatēt augstfrekvences ģenerāciju? Ar oscili? Ar vai bez dummy load?

Edit: Tie R arī ir kārtībā, ar oscili izbakstījos, ģenerāciju nekonstatēju.

----------


## Jurkins

Vispār interesanti. Pastūzim ar tik prastu ieejas pakāpi nav saite kondiķa. Pastiprinājums nav nemaz tik mazs. Uz kāda pamata lai nepeldētu DC? Nevaru īsti iebraukt, vai tā ķēde no R448, R450 kaut kā kompensē? Neticās.

----------


## kaspich

nu, paarsimts mV it kaa peldeet nevajadzeetu iisaa laikaa, nenokaa..
pakar gaisaa to savu ieejas kondikji. ja tam ir lielas nopluudes, tad gan peldees.

nuu, ja Tu jautaa, ka noteikt augstfrekvences gjeneraaciju.. mjaa..

----------


## ivog

Nē, nu skaidrs, ka pieliekot oscili izejā var redzēt, kas notiek. Bet tā kā nav bijis reālas saskares ar ģenerējošu pastūzi, tad drošības pēc pārjautāju, a mož tur kaut kādas nianses...

----------


## tornislv

Pieklājības pēc norādīšu (kaut es sevi par Meistaru nekādi neuzskatu), ka man reiz bija viens amps patrāpījies, kam tā ģenerācija bija dikti nīkulīga. Izpaudās jamā pie augstomīgas slodzes - čoms kā ausis iesprauž, tā tās nosvilst. Ar dummy load it kā arī ģenerēja, bet noteikt to varēja pēc thermal protection ierubīšanās, JO - kā tu jamam pieliec taustu, tā uz visu parazītisko C un tausta (sūdīga ķīniešu) R un L rēķina ģenerēšana pazūd. Beigās tie puiši (kurus Kaspich ir redzējis), kas ar AF (UHF un VHF) ikdienā darbojas, ieteica nolikt blakus ampam vecu AM tuneri.  :: 
Lūk uz tā atrast un konstatēt ģenerāciju ātri varēja. Beigās gan 22pF kondiņš visu izārstēja  ::  nu un ar labu Rohde &Schwarz taustu arī uz attiecīgā oscīļa ģenerācija tika ieraudzīta  ::

----------


## kaspich

es skatiitu gjeneraaciju [pirmkaart], ja DC [ar testeri] peld. piesleedz oscili, un AC modee skaties miglu. nav izejaa/neredz?
ok, brauc pa visiem tranjiem. iesleedz uz 10mV/iedalja, un uz priekshu.

----------


## Jurkins

Pag, bet, ko nozīmē peld. Šodien ieslēdzot ir aizpeldējis vai uz testera var redzēt, ka peld? Ja otrais, tad mērot paņem ar pirkstiem Q410 (tipa uzsildi) un paskaties peld vai nepeld.

----------


## ivog

Nu tādēļ jau arī jautāju, ka 10mV modē to migliņu agndrīz iedaļas platumā redz. Bet ampu izslēdzot tā migliņa nemaz nepazūd...gandrīz tāda pati arī paliek.
Tagad izlodēju ieejas kondiķi, sametu ieeju uz īso un - iestājās pilnīgs sviests - vispār zem 200 - 250 mV izejā nevar dabūt (pocim diapazons pa īsu). Pirms tam varēja. Tagad kamēr rakstu, vispār uzkāpa un turas ap 300 mV...
Jāiet šodien gulēt...

----------


## ivog

> Pag, bet, ko nozīmē peld. Šodien ieslēdzot ir aizpeldējis vai uz testera var redzēt, ka peld? Ja otrais, tad mērot paņem ar pirkstiem Q410 (tipa uzsildi) un paskaties peld vai nepeld.


 uz testera var redzēt ka peld - visu laiku mainās uz vienu, uz otru pusi.

----------


## kaspich

nu, bet tas tak logjiski - ieeju sametot uz iiso, nedabuusi 0. ieeju uz iiso mest nevajag.
bet, jebkuraa gadiijumaa - skaidrs, probleema nav ieejas C.

----------


## Jurkins

Un par simtiem mV?

----------


## Jurkins

Simulators, protams, ir simulators, bet fiksi iemetu to shēmu. Uiz no temp.

----------


## kaspich

pag, kaadas meervienibas ordinaatu asij? V?
tas ir visam ampam [idejiski] ar OOC?

----------


## Jurkins

Tieši tā, tie nav milivolti. Un ar OOC, visam ampam, visam ampam temp. mainās vienādi.
Tāpēc jau rakstīju, ka galīgi nesaprotu, kā var ampam ar šādu ieejas pakāpi iztikt bez OOC kondiķa vai integratora. Protams, simulators ir simulators, bet pamainot diffpakāpes I avotu uz nopietnāku - piem. tupa ieliekot Q410 vietā TL431 referenci un R418 pamainot uz 1,2k, dabūjam šādu bildi  neesmu pētījis to TL431, kā tur ar trokšņiem, f diapazonu u.t.t., bet līdzīgās situācijās tās references ir baigi kārdinošas. Reāli jau DC ampa izejā nosaka ieejas pakāpe. Pēc tam var darīt visu ko, bet ieejas pakāpe izšķiebsies tā kā viņai vajag. Man kādreiz bija doma integratoru palaist uz pēdējo sprieguma pastiprināšanas pakāpi. Bez OOC pastūžos tas strādā brīnišķigi, bet OOC visu noliek pie vietas - tā kā gribas ieejas pakāpei.

----------


## kaspich

mjaa, pie K=40 200mV izejaa dabuu jau pie 5mV in dreifa..
es gan teiktu - ja termalais kontakts tiem tranjiem ir labs, un traniishi piemekleeti peec Ube un h21, tad driizaak to c slodzes [dazhaadiiba, R nozminaalu atskjiriibas] arii pasliktina situaaciju.. jo B kjeedees kaut ko pusliidz liidziigu ir meegjinaajushi dabuut..

----------


## Jurkins

Nu būtu interesanti redzēt, kā diffpakāpes traņi izskatās uz PCB. Un vēl tupa doma - vispār ampa konstrukcija kāda. Varbūt kad kaste ir ciet, iekšā nostabilizējas kaut kāda temperatūra un viss ir štokos.

----------


## tornislv

shas noraušu vāku PM650Vxi, man te mētājas viens zem galda, cik atceros, tur viss stipri līdzīgs iekšā  :: 
650jam gan vāks vienos caumuros, tur svilpo vējš visos virzienos...

Tā, bildes un shēma salīdzināšanai. 437,439 un D409 uz radiatora, savilkti kopā ir 429,433, 435. difkaskāde stāv otrā galā blakus balansa pocim, oranžais ir bias pocis.
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/1...96045570652913

----------


## Jurkins

Nu jā, nevarētu apgalvot, ka tur ir labs termālais kontakts. HVZ, tad vēl jo vairāk nesaprotu, kā šim izeja var nepeldēt.

----------


## tornislv

nu, difkaskāde ar zilo kembriku savilkta arī ir...

----------


## Jurkins

Tfu, to nemaz neredzēju, BET, man šķiet, ka lielākā problēma ir strāvas avota aizbrauciens mainoties temperatūrai.
Nu HVZ!
A bet kā Tavam DC izejā uzvedās?

----------


## tornislv

pirms DC mērīšanas jāatrod, kāpēc pēc 20 min iestājas pļerkšķis labajā kanālā, bet to pirmdien, mājās ar gudru ziņu nav neviena mēraparāta.  ::

----------


## ivog

Nu 655-tajam ir nedaudz savādāka konstrukcija, atšķirīga no 650-tā.
Rekur bildes

----------


## Jurkins

Nu tāpat diffpakāpe ir savilkta. Es vienalga nesaprotu, kāda iemesla dēļ šāda shēma nepeldēs. Nu tur ir jāpeld  :: .

----------


## kaspich

> Nu tāpat diffpakāpe ir savilkta. Es vienalga nesaprotu, kāda iemesla dēļ šāda shēma nepeldēs. Nu tur ir jāpeld .


 protams. jautajaums: cik? ja peld +/-200mV paardesmit sekunzhu laikaa - nav normaali..

----------


## ivog

Laikam jau viņš man tomēr ģenerē. Ar savu oscili to nokonstatēt nevaru, bet (mtodom nauchnogo tyka) ieslēdzot viņu tīklā caur 100W kvēlspuldzi, bez slodzes spuldze spīd puskvēlē, tad tas droši vien nav normāli. Ja pārslēdz slēdzi 4/8 Om uz 8 Om, tad spīd vēl spēcīgāk. Tātad viņš tukšgaitā strāvu patērē vairāk nekā vajadzētu.

----------


## osscar

bija prasta shēmele ar LED + RC filtrs , ko piemet izejā - ja led deg - HF ir izejā...

----------


## Jurkins

A ko dara slēdzis 4/8?

----------


## AndrisZ

Droši vien pārslēdz barošanas spriegumu uz lielāku. Līdz ar to arī patērētā jauda pieaug.

----------


## ivog

> Droši vien pārslēdz barošanas spriegumu uz lielāku. Līdz ar to arī patērētā jauda pieaug.


 Tā arī ir

----------


## ivog

Joprojām būtu pateicīgs par ieteikumiem ģenerācijas novēršanai.

----------


## Jurkins

Tātad tā tomēr ir ģenerācija?

----------


## ivog

> Tātad tā tomēr ir ģenerācija?


 A kā to 100% noteikt, ja man oscilis par "švaku"? Liekas ka varētu būt, bet kā jau minēju, nekad nav nācies sastapties ar šādu problēmu, tādēļ apgalvot nevaru.

----------


## osscar

nu nez, ja ģenerē bez signāla- par to liecina imho "peldoša" , nestabila miera strāva un karstoši radiatori. Ja ģenerē pie kādas noteiktas kondīcijas -laižot signālu no ģenģra vai mūziku - to var izķert jau ar minēto RC filtru - kāds 1K rezistors un 100pf izveidos dos kādu aptuveni 1Mhz filtru - tad piemetot ledu redzēs mirgo vai nē  ::  kaut kā tā es darītu.

----------


## Jurkins

Pag, ko nozīmē, oscilis par švaku?

----------


## osscar

nu tipa augstās F neņem..es gan nezinu kādi šim traņi izejā...

----------


## ivog

Oscilis pie 10mV uz iedaļu jutības rāda migliņu apmēram iedaļas platumā gan pie izslēgta gan ieslēgta ampa. Galinieki 2SA1302/2SC3281.
Ieslēdzot ampu bez slodzes pēc minūtēm 10 radiatori ir silti.

----------


## osscar

nu nez, tā pāris mV migliņa visticamāk ir fons...tā nav ierosme, vēl jo vairāk, ja pie izslēgta ampa. cik miera strāva ? nevarētu šie gali ierosināties augstāk par 5-6 MHz pašiem neuzcepoties...

----------


## Jurkins

Pie izslēgta ampa? Un, kad taustus saliek uz īso, arī migliņu rāda? Cik oscim mazākā laika iedaļa?
Mierstrāva regulējas?Cik ir mierstrāva?
Uz tiem pašiem 10mV un osci nevis pie nulles un izejas, bet uz izejnieku emiteriem - tipa, lai rāda kritumu uz abiem emitera rezistoriem.

edit; a mož oscim fokusu vajag ieregulēt :: ?

----------


## ivog

Oscim ar fokusu viss kārtībā  ::  Ja saliek taustus uz īso tad migliņas nav. Mazākā iedaļa 5 mV. Mierastrāva regulējas un noregulēta atbilstoši servisa manuālim - 30mV uz 2x0,27 Om (virknē), tātad ap 56 mA.

----------


## Jurkins

Nē, mazākā izvērses laika iedaļa - mikrosekundes. 
Un oscis uz emiteriem ko rāda?

----------


## ivog

0,02 mks mazākā iedaļa. Oscilis šitāds:
http://www.rlocman.ru/op/tovar.html?di=50268&/1-118
Uz emiteriem palūrēšu kas darās

----------


## Jurkins

Oscis ir pilnīgi pietiekams. Ja ir ģenerācija, tad tajā migliņā, grozot sinhronizācijas stabilitātes poci, obligāti kaut kas jāredz.

----------


## kaspich

es jau vienreiz uzrasktiiju, kur/kaa to lielaako gjeneraciju paskatiit.. izskataas, pagaaja secen..

----------


## ivog

Nu pabakstījos ar oscili gar traņiem... raustīgi 100 Hz zāģi ir visās malās, bet augstfrekvenci pagaidām neieraudzīju. Varbūt cītīgāk jāskatās.

----------


## kaspich

> Nu pabakstījos ar oscili gar traņiem... raustīgi 100 Hz zāģi ir visās malās, bet augstfrekvenci pagaidām neieraudzīju. Varbūt cītīgāk jāskatās.


 nu, tad jau taas tur nebuus.
ok, aizmirsti par to testeri. piesleedz oscilograafu izejaa. 200mV jaaredz ljoti smuki. kaa tas spriegums mainaas? leecienveidiigi? leenaam peld? cik ilgaa laikaa? kaadas veertiibas? apraksti probleemu, ibio. te n lpp diskusija, bet nav skaidrs - peld delj T izmainjaam, deelj kaut kaa cita..

----------


## tornislv

oscīli DC režīmā, protams. Stiprekli un vadus uzsildi!  :: 
rīt aizstiepšu uz darbu 650vxi, paskatīšos, kas jamam ar dreifu notiek. Man gan arī oscīlis sūnains  ::  bet ģenerāciju redzu  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Kādi 100Hz zāģi? ::

----------


## ivog

man pat grūti nodefinēt - viņš tā lēni šūpojās turp/atpakaļ 10-20 mV robežās ar sekudes/dažu sekunžu intervālu, bet ilgākā laikā aizdreifē krietni vairāk. Piemēram ieslēdzu ampu, uzsildēju, noliku pa nullēm un nu jau kādu 10 minūšu laikā viņš man ir uzkāpis plusā par vieniem 40 mV.

----------


## ivog

> Kādi 100Hz zāģi?


 Barošana - uz kondensatoriem jau nekad nav tīra līdzstrāva.

----------


## kaspich

> man pat grūti nodefinēt - viņš tā lēni šūpojās turp/atpakaļ 10-20 mV robežās ar sekudes/dažu sekunžu intervālu, bet ilgākā laikā aizdreifē krietni vairāk. Piemēram ieslēdzu ampu, uzsildēju, noliku pa nullēm un nu jau kādu 10 minūšu laikā viņš man ir uzkāpis plusā par vieniem 40 mV.


 nu, tas taa arii vareetu buut..
gribi sho noveerst, leic ooc kjeedee C pret zemi [virknee], noshuntee to ar 2 diodeem vstrcno/paralelno, un shii probleema tiks atrisinata..

----------


## Jurkins

> Barošana - uz kondensatoriem jau nekad nav tīra līdzstrāva.


 Kas ta šim lika barošanu mērīt?

----------


## ivog

Kādu/kādas kapacitātes C un tieši kurā vietā?

----------


## Jurkins

Es tak vakar rakstīju. Mērot kaut vai ar pirkstiem paņem to strāvas avota trani vai pietuvini lodāmuru un paskaties, kas notiek ar izeju.

Velns, vai tad rūpnieciskam aparātam šitāds dreifs ir normāli?

----------


## ivog

Nu tak nav normāli. Man bija arī 650-tais, tam nekādu problēmuar DC izejās.
Tā ka domāju, ka kaut kas tur normāli nav, un par cik abos kanālos, tad galīgi nesaprotami. Barošana ar katram kanālam sava. Varētu izlodēt barošanas elektrolītus un pārbaudīt kapacitātes, bet nav ar ko, vienīgi ar testeri pretestības režīmā...

----------


## kaspich

> Nu tak nav normāli. Man bija arī 650-tais, tam nekādu problēmuar DC izejās.
> Tā ka domāju, ka kaut kas tur normāli nav, un par cik abos kanālos, tad galīgi nesaprotami. Barošana ar katram kanālam sava. Varētu izlodēt barošanas elektrolītus un pārbaudīt kapacitātes, bet nav ar ko, vienīgi ar testeri pretestības režīmā...


 kaads tam visam sakars ar baroshanas kondensatoriem? KAADS???????

p.s. tam citam ampam vnk nepapeetiji. nomeeriiji, bija paardesmit mV, un viss..

----------


## ivog

Tāāks, sanāca nedaudz laika atkal pabakstīties gar to aparātu un mans viedoklis ir, ka tomēr jams ierosinās, pie tam abos kanālos.
Savas domas pamatoju ar sekojošiem faktiem:
1. Stipri karst Q421/Q425 - savilkti kopā ar kembriku un Q423/Q427, arī kopā. Un otrā kanālā arī attiecīgie traņi.
2. Barošanas spriegums uz šiem traņiem redzami "raustās" (skatoties osciļa ekrānā);
3. Uztaustīju arī kaut kādu augstfrekvenci uz traņu izvadiem, kas izslēdzot barošanu pazūd;
4. Jau iepriekš pieminētais ampa jaudas patēriņš tukšgaitā.

Tā kā ģenerācija ir abos kanālos, tomēr sliecos uz barošanu, konkrēti C413 un C415 un attiecīgie kondiķi otrā kanālā. Varbūt runāju stulbības (neesmu tik gudrs kā lielais vairums te un diemžēl nejēdzu kam katrs elements ir domāts, tādēļ mēģināšu rīkoties savas saprašanas ietvaros), bet droši vien ne par velti katrā kanālā ir šie papildus elektrolīti uz barošanu, iespējams, ģenerācijas novēršanai. Ja arī viņi nebūs pie vainas, vismaz būs prāts mierīgāks.

Protams, labprāt uzklausīšu prātīgākus ieteikumus ģenerācijas novēršanai. Vēlams bez shēmas "uzlabošanas", jo esmu stūrgalvīgs un uzskatu, ka komerciāla ampa shēmai ir jābūt strādājošai ja visi elementi ir daba kārtībā.

----------


## kaspich

nu, redz, es, piemeram, uzskatu: detaljas ir jaamaina TIKAI tad, kad/ja ir skaidrs iemesls/celonis/bojaajums.
Tu, savukaart, SAJAAJ aparaatu, pa n reizeem kaut ko mainiidams. 
taapat arii ar shiem kondjoriem. 

es, laikam, pass no shiis teemas, jo, sore, ir jaamaacaas elektronika, nevis jaatreneejaas tupaa elementu mainjaa.  savukaart, ja smadzene par iisu, tad.. nu, tad ir suudiigi. tad - shii nodarbe NAV Tev domaata.  es atvainojos par skarbumu. vnk audio/video sadalja, shaadi turpinot, paarveertiisies par boot cirku. cirsk = maigaakais vaards, aka sanaca TO nosaukt.

----------


## ivog

Nu OK, bet tad varbūt izstāsti ar kādu mērķi liek papildus elektrolītus uz barošanu? Un ko Tu ieteiktu kā pareizu tālāko rīcību?

----------


## kaspich

> Nu OK, bet tad varbūt izstāsti ar kādu mērķi liek papildus elektrolītus uz barošanu? Un ko Tu ieteiktu kā pareizu tālāko rīcību?


 Ivo, ja Tu ar sho te atjaunosanu taisi naudinjas, padalies [piedaavaa] varkaa ar shejiens sakariigo padomu deveejiem;
savukart, ja, kaa saki - savam priekam, atdaavini kaadu sakariigu aparaatu. a to vnk bezgaliigie pieraadiishanas pasakumi zb.

----------


## ivog

Nu jā, varka man ne pa jokam, drīz būšu miljonārs  :: 
Kā jau ne reizi esmu teicis - tas ir hobijs un reizē mācīšanās. Kādu aparātu iespējams ka varētu arī atdāvināt.

----------


## tornislv

Interneta āres pilnas ar žēlabām par HK inženieru ieprojektētajiem pre-draiveru, draiveru un strāvas ģeneratoru/spoguļu siltuma režīmiem un pārāk mazo izkliedējamo (pieļaujamo) jaudu priekš tās strāvas, kas tur gāžas cauri. Lielākai daļai HK, kas man ir bijuši (nu - kādi 15)  ::  plates zem šiem tranzistoriem ir ja ne nu pārogļojušās, tad nomelnējušas gan. Tādi režīmi, protams, izsauc arī auksto lodējumu parādīšanos. 
Tiek ieteikts tranzistorus TO92 korpusā aizvietot ar jaudīgākiem. Tas no iespējamās upgrade puses. 
Nesaku, ka kaut kas tāds ir jādara, bet karst tie traņi patiesi ne pa jokam, arī bez ģenerēšanas.
Par ģenerēšanu - tur nu cits stāsts. Ja nevar konstatēt, tad nevar.

----------


## kaspich

tas, kas mani tracija - bezgaliigi pokemoniska attieksme.
pateereejamaa jauda tiek notiekta peec neiznaamas kveelspuldzes subjektiiva spilgtuma, augstfrekvences gjeneraacija - peec tranju silshanas [nevis izkliedejamaas jaudas aprekjina].
es buushu skarbs - Ivo, Tev shaads amps kaa liidz kocmocam. iemaacies aparziimeet kaada mezgla [kaut paaris tranju] mezgla sheemu. iemaacies, kaa straadaa tranzistors.
iemaacies elementaaras simualcijas softa lietas.
iemaacies izrekjianat DC rezhiimus.
iemaacies pamatlietaas saprast, kaa shis viss [amps] straadaa.
maacies straadaat ar oscilograafu - izdaliit komponentes, analizeet datus.
sheit notiek vnk murgs.

----------


## tornislv

Mēs te Ivo nokaitinājām, bet - man tā pati problēma  ::  veseliem diviem gabaliem HarmanKardon PM650Vxi ampiem, abiem labajā kanālā. Vienam neprognozējami un neregulāri tipa biass pazūd... oscilogramas pievienotas, pazūd 1 x 3 stundās, piemēram, un iestājas normā atkal neprognozējami - mazliet iekurinot skaļumu vai pieliekot oscīļa taustu pie plates kaut kur. Pie tam, kad moķēru parādību, biass teju nulle un ar VR403 neregulējas. Pēc tam regulējas. Pirmais, kas nāk galvā - termokompensācijas tranzistoru jāpamēra rīt.
Otram līdzīgi - pēkšņi izejā materializējas tā ap 4V DC, cik un kāda polaritāte - no rīta pie oscilogrāfa pielikšu, bet neatstāj mani sajūta, ka tie inženieri saspiedušies - uz plates tur viss karst lopā un tad vēl tās ķēdes , tipa softstartam, ar Q401 un Q417. Laikam sākšu ar kondensatoru maiņu  ::  ...

----------


## JDat

> Laikam sākšu ar kondensatoru maiņu  ...


 Un vēl... Klīst baumas ka rīt no rīta tornis (tas pats) gažīsies zemē. Kurš vainīgs? Kurš gan cits, ja ne Krāns-Buldozers...  ::

----------


## ivog

> Laikam sākšu ar kondensatoru maiņu  ...


 Tā tu riskē kļūt par tādu pašu lohu kā es, kuram līdz tādam ampam kā līdz kocmocam ... protams darīt to var un vajag, bet klusiņām un zem segas ... un dies'pas nevienam to neteikt...

----------


## kaspich

> Tā tu riskē kļūt par tādu pašu lohu kā es, kuram līdz tādam ampam kā līdz kocmocam ... protams darīt to var un vajag, bet klusiņām un zem segas ... un dies'pas nevienam to neteikt...


 yess! dirsaa ne tikai ar elektronikas izpratni, bet arii ar apkjeeriibu un humora izjuutu  :: 
100% sakoptnie aparaati. pilniiga nejeegas sapisti, nevis sakopti..

Torni, domaaju, ka tas tranis nav vainiigs. U kritums uz vinja mazs, dzeseeshana laba. un tas nekaadi nevar taisiit DC izejaa. skati vien draivera tranjus, tie tur pa 2gab. salikti.. taatad - bisku par traku mociijaas..

----------


## ivog

Я не поет но я скажу стихами,
пошол ты на%$й мелкими шагами...

----------


## kaspich

redz, Ivo, par to jau ir stasts. Tu esi ne tikai pilniigs nejeega elektronikaa, bet arii meesls kaa cilveeks.
atceries tuneri? nesapratis probleemu, Tu biji gatavs lidziigi par mani njirgaaties, kad un kaa vien var.
un pat tagad, kad izzaakstiijies ar savu loudness mezglu, Tu pat formaalu paldies nepateici nevienam, kaut, ja buutu mani klausiijis, buutu daudzas savas dziives stundas pavadiijis veertiigaak [ibo neiemaacies Tu NEKO].  PN? nav probleemu, 100% sakopto aparaatu ipasniek  ::

----------


## ivog

Jā, nu var redzēt, ka dažiem grūta bērnība bijusi - dzels gultiņa, koka rotaļlietas, uzmanības deficīta sindroms...
P.S. par tuneri Tu man neko vērtīgu nepateici, bet atradās cits cilvēks, kurš palīdzēja. Paldies viņam.
Par loudness mezglu gan paldies Tev, nenoliedzu. Vairāk gan neko nejautāšu, man tāda attieksme nafig nav vajadzīga.

----------


## kaspich

redz, Tu esi tik nejeedzosh, ka taa arii nkoe neesi sapratis. par tuneri.
a par manu beerniibu - nepin to, ibo es nepinu ne Tavu potenci, ne matu kraasu, ne citas lietas.
atvaino, vnk mani kretinee dumi, neapkjeeriigi, slinki, ietiepiigi un dirsiigi onkulji.

----------


## ivog

Par slinkumu un ietiepīgu piekrītu, par dumu un neapķērīgu gan sevi neuzskatu, tas cik jēdzu/nejēdzu konkrētā lauciņā ir cits jautājums un dirsīgs palieku tad kad man tiek uzbraukts beztēmā. Bet dažus gan māte daba ir apdalījusi ar komunicēšanas prasmi, savukārt Napaleona sindroms liek ārā pa visām šķirbām... Un tās nav tikai manas domas un ne jau tikai šajā smilšu kastē Tevi neieredz...

----------


## Osvalds007

Kungi! Jūs esat forši čaļi , bet ir drausmīgi maza reālā remonta pieredze. Pie tam , nezin kāpēc, neklausāt Kasparu!!! Viņš dod vērtīgus padomus , bet viss pie vienas vietas... remonta pamatā ir neviss haotiska detaļu nomaiņa , bet līdzstrāvas režimu mērīšana un tad izejot no tā cik tu stipri saproti to ko remontē , vari noteikt kur meklēt defektu... ir jāsaprot , kā strādā tas ko Tu remontē... sorry , citādi sāc mainīt visas detaļas un beigās PCB arī. Vakar vienā forumā izlasīju : - nekādi negāja šitā plate , pasūtījām jaunu... par remonta tēmu varam parunāt , tam atdoti 20 gadi profesionālā līmenī un arī tagad ar to nodarbojos , bet tagad citi  laiki..

----------


## JDat

Ivog! Tiešām. Tev Kaspich palīdz, bet tu... Nolamā pretī par to ka aizrāda par sliktām lietām... Būt vismaz cieņu izrādījis un bez lamāšanās izticis... Kurš gan to saka? Es arī neesmu perfekts, bet tomēr...

----------


## ivog

> Ivog! Tiešām. Tev Kaspich palīdz, bet tu... Nolamā pretī par to ka aizrāda par sliktām lietām... Būt vismaz cieņu izrādījis un bez lamāšanās izticis... Kurš gan to saka? Es arī neesmu perfekts, bet tomēr...


 Jā, vienu dienu cenšas palīdzēt, bet citu dienu vienkārši nolamā. Nu nepatīk man tādi uzbraucieni, sory. Bet nu apsolu vairs forumā nelamāties. Un neko nejautāt.

----------


## Jurkins

Vispār baigi interesanti. Štukoju, kas varētu būt R425. Bija aizdomas, ka kaut kas saistībā ar DC izejā. Pamēģināju pasimulēt ar R425 no 0 līdz 100 omiem ar soli 10. Lūk, kas sanāca. (Q409 vietā TL431). Neesmu gan pilnīgi pārliecināts par simulatora atbilstību realitātei, bet tendence interesanta.

----------


## ivog

Paldies par ideju, pārbaudīsim. Visvairāk gan mulsina tas, ka tāda figņa abos kanālos...

----------

